# Knerd family comes to Cali.



## knyfeknerd (Feb 26, 2015)

We're coming to San Diego(Encinitas) the first week of April. We have a side trip planned for a few days to visit the giant Sequoia forest, but other than that we're pretty open. I am definitely planning a day trip to LA to (hopefully) meet some of the Broida Clan in person as well.
Anybody down to meet up?
Got any reccos as to "must eats" ? 
We haven't been in over 10 years and are very excited. My wife & I will be celebrating our birthdays and our 10th wedding anniversary. So excited!!!
It wouldn't be a trip if I didn't get to meet some KKF'ers along the way!


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 26, 2015)

Find some time to go to the beaches in La Jolla....so beautiful it's impossible to take a bad photo.


----------



## USC 2012 (Feb 26, 2015)

The Tasting kitchen in Venice is my favorite place to eat in the LA area.


----------



## mhlee (Feb 26, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> We're coming to San Diego(Encinitas) the first week of April. We have a side trip planned for a few days to visit the giant Sequoia forest, but other than that we're pretty open. I am definitely planning a day trip to LA to (hopefully) meet some of the Broida Clan in person as well.
> Anybody down to meet up?
> Got any reccos as to "must eats" ?
> We haven't been in over 10 years and are very excited. My wife & I will be celebrating our birthdays and our 10th wedding anniversary. So excited!!!
> It wouldn't be a trip if I didn't get to meet some KKF'ers along the way!



There are many great restaurants in LA. 

What do you want to eat or try?


----------



## mhlee (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't know many places in San Diego, but I love La Especial Norte in Encinitas. Great Tortilla soup and Carnitas.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 26, 2015)

i'm not 100% sure yet when, but i know i need to be in NY for part of april. I'm thinking towards the end of the month, but, again, not 100% sure. Check with me so i can make sure i'm around when you're in town.


----------



## JDA_NC (Feb 26, 2015)

One of my favorite restaurants in the whole country is The Flying Pig in Oceanside, CA.

If y'all took the Coaster up there, you could hit the beach, walk on the boardwalk, visit the Stone Brewery tasting room, and catch an early dinner at The Pig.

It's not the most revolutionary or challenging type of food - but it's what I like to eat, in an environment that I like to be in, and most importantly, it's the type of restaurants/businesses/people that I like to support.

The Chef there is easily one of the most talented people I've ever worked with. Total stud in the kitchen. He could definitely be working in a much higher end restaurant, and he has, but instead decided to come on and help open the restaurant as his first Exec. Chef position when he was 23/24.

The owner Roddy is living what I think many lifers in the restaurant industry dream of. After spending a couple decades working for others, branching out on his own and opening a small, intimate, and successful restaurant doing what he loves. And his sense of hospitality is some of the best I've ever seen. He will personally go around to tables and shake hands, thank them for coming to eat, and ask how everything was with a genuine interest. He takes feedback to heart and cares deeply about his business and how well people are enjoying themselves. I really like that.

Good people.


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh, I forgot to mention that The Cottage in La Jolla is a fantastic resto. They also have an amazing house-made granola that you can order online.


----------



## daveb (Feb 26, 2015)

You should hook up w Brad - he's from SD if I recall correctly.


----------

